# Wedding forum ?!?



## ajoyfuljoy (May 10, 2010)

It seems like someone on this board is always getting married or knows someone that is getting married. Right now it's my turn. I am wrecking my brain trying to do specialized searches to see what my LHCF sistas have to say about all things wedding.

There are so many of us. Can't we have our own wedding forum? It makes so much sense to me


----------



## exubah (May 10, 2010)

That would be awesome!!!  I just got engaged about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Keen (May 10, 2010)

I am one of the first to say "bad idea" when someone suggest a new forum. We already have so many. But I have to say this one would be a good idea.


----------



## kimmy89 (May 10, 2010)

I love wedding magazines, websites and forums...even though mine would be a while away from now I would still love to see and share ideas with the ladies on here! great suggestion!


----------



## SW2011 (May 10, 2010)

I'm less than 60 days away from my wedding. It would have been helpful to have had a wedding forum while I was planning.


----------



## firecracker (May 10, 2010)

There are loads of wedding websites out there to choose from.


----------



## onelove08 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## JustKiya (May 10, 2010)

That would be an awesome idea, as well as a great way to balance the Relationship Forum and OT.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 10, 2010)

firecracker said:


> There are loads of wedding websites out there to choose from.


 
I know that I really value the opinions and experiences of my LHCF sistas above all other forums that I ever have come across on the internet. I don't mind checking others out but I always come back here. Seriously.  We discuss everything else, why not discuss this? 

Also, the wedding threads are usually uber long. People like to discuss that even if they are not involved in planning a wedding. We have so many hidden resources concerning this idea on our site that it would be awesome to have all the threads in one place


----------



## awhyley (May 10, 2010)

firecracker said:


> There are loads of wedding websites out there to choose from.



I was going to suggest Chocolatebrides.com, as many us seem to be on there already.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 10, 2010)

awhyley said:


> I was going to suggest Chocolatebrides.com, as many us seem to be on there already.


 

I do go to chocolatebrides.com although I haven't signed into their forums yet. I didn't feel like getting to learn another forum and people if I didn't have to. They seem like nice people but I like us here too 

It's just that we have so many threads on this forum. We already have a wealth of knowledge concerning weddings. Why not create our own resource and just compile it all into one place?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 10, 2010)

you know what, i think i will go check out cb's forum and just sniff around.


----------



## natural in ATL (May 11, 2010)

Totally agree!  I visit other wedding forums, which is nice but the LHCF ladies have a wealth of knowledge to offer on so many subjects - I have to believe it would be the same for weddings!  I'm just over a year out from mine, so it would be right on time for me.


----------



## nestlequik (May 11, 2010)

So what would the focus be- styling natural hair for your wedding day?


----------



## Shaley (May 11, 2010)

I think its a good idea too.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 11, 2010)

nestlequik said:


> So what would the focus be- styling natural hair for your wedding day?


 

i say everything concerning weddings


----------



## glamazon386 (May 11, 2010)

We did have a wedding forum at one point. It was attached to the relationship forum but IIRC someone complained and they took it off the heading.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 11, 2010)

Here's what the heading of the relationship forum says:



> Relationships Talk about anything relating to your marriage, being single, interracial relationships, weddings/wedding planning, break ups, etc (male-female relationships only)


----------



## Mimi22 (May 11, 2010)

70% of black women are unmarried so whats the point?


----------



## Shaley (May 11, 2010)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> i say everything concerning weddings



^^^ I agree


----------



## DarkAngell (May 11, 2010)

firecracker said:


> There are loads of wedding websites out there to choose from.


 
I agree OP!! I've also been searching high and low for all the wedding threads from the past and just wish i could go to one place and find them all.


----------



## Whimsy (May 11, 2010)

OMG I was coming here to suggest a wedding forum.

How awesome would that be.
I'd totally be all up in it posting dresses n millions of pretty things...


----------



## glamazon386 (May 11, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=305009&highlight=wedding+forum


----------



## bluewater01 (May 11, 2010)

awhyley said:


> I was going to suggest Chocolatebrides.com, as many us seem to be on there already.


 
Thanks for posting this site. I am getting married in 46 days and this will be helpful. I wish that I knew about this site earlier...


----------



## firecracker (May 11, 2010)

The relationship forum covers loads of topics and subjects including weddings.  Most of the members here are on other sites that have singular characteristics and subject matter.  We just have to get in were we fit in and accept this place for what it is at any given moment.   

I think Chocolatebrides.com is the best and loaded with information.  I found out about it from this place some years ago.   

This place is already on forum overload right now.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 12, 2010)

firecracker said:


> The relationship forum covers loads of topics and subjects including weddings. Most of the members here are on other sites that have singular characteristics and subject matter. We just have to get in were we fit in and accept this place for what it is at any given moment.
> 
> I think Chocolatebrides.com is the best and loaded with information. I found out about it from this place some years ago.
> 
> This place is already on forum overload right now.


 
I agree with you that CB is a great resource. However, I do think that there are enough people on this board either getting married or involved in helping to plan someone else's wedding (on a constant basis) enough for us to have a wedding forum.

I also agree that we have too many forums. But to me, this would be a lot more beneficial than a book forum, and some of the other random forums that we have with topics that end up being discussed in other forums.

Also, I think that marriage should be kept seperate from relationships. That relationship forum is mostly depressing to me. I barely go in there. They are not the same to me.


----------



## filthyfresh (May 12, 2010)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> It seems like someone on this board is always getting married or knows someone that is getting married. Right now it's my turn. I am wrecking my brain trying to do specialized searches to see what my LHCF sistas have to say about all things wedding.
> 
> There are so many of us. Can't we have our own wedding forum? It makes so much sense to me


 
CONGRATS HAIR TWIN!


----------



## Bunny77 (May 12, 2010)

Putting head in to say... I want in too!  

(Yeah, I'm still excited about the fact I'm getting married!)


I'm on CB and the ladies seem really nice. I haven't jumped in fully yet since I haven't picked a ceremony/reception venue yet (soon though), and I don't have a whole lot to say right now except, "Hey, I'm engaged!"

(I DO have a dress though... )

Also agree with Ajoyfuljoy about wedding planning not necessarily fitting that well into the Relationship Forum -- 1. The RF can be a depressing place, and 2. Sometimes, as a person who might have just broken up with a man, the last thing you want to see is someone talking about a wedding!


----------



## SW2011 (May 12, 2010)

Congrats bluewater, you're my wedding date twin!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 12, 2010)

I think it's a great idea!  I just got married last weekend and tried doing wedding searches but became overwelmed quickly by all the different sources. I love one-stop-shopping and didn't have time to dedicate to the learning curve of a whole new community, so I say run with it.  I really like the idea of focusing on natural styles.

My two cents:   I rented my dress, (a Vera Wang @ $400)  They only put the dresses out for two-three wear rotations.  I was lucky to get it on the first rotation and it was in excellent condition, I wouldn't have guessed it was a rental.  I got it from "One Night Affair" in West LA.  If you're on a budget but still want that designer feel, consider the local upscale dress shop and ask if they can hook you up)


----------



## Bunny77 (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Angie!


----------



## *5+5 (May 13, 2010)

Bunny77 said:


> Putting head in to say... I want in too!
> 
> (Yeah, I'm still excited about the fact I'm getting married!)
> 
> ...


 
I must have missed something there, congrats Bunny!!! Go girlie


----------



## Amour (May 13, 2010)

I think its a great idea. if its going to happen i hope it happens soon!


----------



## loolalooh (May 13, 2010)

This idea gets my vote!!


----------



## Sade (May 13, 2010)

This idea gets my vote too since I am also planning my wedding. I go on weddingbee a lot though they have a forum for AA brides, I still think one on here will be great. who is getting married 16 April 2011? I am...eekkkk I am so excited!! Though I am deployed right now I can't wait to get back and get things in order. So far, I have my venue, Photographer, Videographer, DJ, hair and makeup (this is where I would have really needed help from here since I am getting married in Sonoma, CA),caterer,florist, and minister booked. I also just ordered my dress.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 13, 2010)

i'm all for this also +1


----------



## ellebelle88 (May 14, 2010)

I like this. I'm not engaged, heck I'm not even dating anyone seriously but don't most girls fantasize about planning their dream wedding? I wouldn't mind reading up on stuff now and getting a head start. I'm sure many of us would love reading and giving input, even if they have already been married.

Also: Congrats to the ladies who are engaged. This must be an exciting time!


----------



## butterfly_wings (May 14, 2010)

Yes a wedding forum would be great!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 14, 2010)

ljbee said:


> I like this. I'm not engaged, heck I'm not even dating anyone seriously but don't most girls fantasize about planning their dream wedding? I wouldn't mind reading up on stuff now and getting a head start. I'm sure many of us would love reading and giving input, even if they have already been married.
> 
> Also: Congrats to the ladies who are engaged. This must be an exciting time!


 
exciting and crazy busy lol


----------



## lunabelle (May 14, 2010)

Yes, love this idea!! It's very exciting and I cant get enough wedding info!!


----------



## MrsMe (May 14, 2010)

I would love a wedding forum! I know about CB and love it but it would be great to share wedding ideas, photos and more with our hair sisters! I got engaged last Thanksgiving and I'm still overwhelmed by all of the details involved in wedding planning!


----------



## Bunny77 (May 15, 2010)

Well, since this seems to be the pseudo-forum for wedding planning...  


I think I have a venue and ceremony site! I'll post the grand announcement once it's all confirmed... probably Tuesday!

(And a ticker!!!)


----------



## balancegoals2009 (May 15, 2010)

I think it should go uner relationship, we already have too many forum , thats my vote


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 15, 2010)

Bunny77 said:


> Well, since this seems to be the pseudo-forum for wedding planning...
> 
> 
> I think I have a venue and ceremony site! I'll post the grand announcement once it's all confirmed... probably Tuesday!
> ...


 

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## DarkAngell (May 15, 2010)

how about if we at least make "the wedding thread" or something. Since we don't have a specific forum for it.....maybe a thread for all things wedding would help. Do we have one? Shall I go start one?


----------



## phynestone (May 16, 2010)

I'd also like to see a wedding forum on this board. I think it would also help encourage more of us to get married, no offense to anyone who doesn't believe in its institution. Getting tips from brides-to-be and other married women would be great so that I'll know something before I take that step.


----------



## Jassy28 (May 16, 2010)

I love this idea! It would be a great addition.


----------



## Spiffy (May 17, 2010)

If not a wedding forum, how about a wedding sub-forum in the relationship forum mods?


----------



## loolalooh (May 27, 2010)

Bumpity Bumpin'!


----------

